# Single skier pick up lines



## Nick (Feb 26, 2013)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/mobileweb/liftopia/cupid-on-skis-best-chairl_b_2761886.html

From Liftopia via the Huffington Post


----------



## skiking4 (Feb 26, 2013)

So, Nick, get much success with this army of pick-up lines?


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Feb 26, 2013)

"I have a job" works every time.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 26, 2013)

"will you hold my pole?"


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 27, 2013)

The same lines work in all situations.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 27, 2013)

In most settings, skiing is not the easiest time to meet women.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks, I'll need to try these out.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 27, 2013)

Black Mountain double in the pic. Great place to hit on moms on a double chair where they can't slide further away from your skeviness.


----------



## hippiechick (Feb 27, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> In most settings, skiing is not the easiest time to meet women.



No, not at all. I've found that, for the most part, you have two groups of people - the ones who actually ski, and the people who want to be seen. If you actually ski, you've usually got so much gear on you can only see pink tinted iridescent eyeballs through goggles and a bit of nose/mouth (often with frozen shit/snot hanging off) poking out. If you want to be seen (chicks, anyway) you've got cute little matching outfits that have no rips/tears/(any other indications that you actually ski) with your whole face and hair exposed, to look cute. I always wonder how they don't freeze to death when they bomb down the hill....

And sadly, bdfreetuna, that line won't work for me - the only people I've seen so far with skis like mine have been creepy old men! 

Though "I have a job" might actually work... 8)


----------



## Talisman (Feb 27, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> Though "I have a job" might actually work... 8)



Thanks for validating the line that might work!


----------



## Abominable (Feb 27, 2013)

From the comments to the linked article:

Just to explain the above joke, I work and ski at Heavenly in South Lake Tahoe, we have girls that dance at Tamarack Lodge called the "Heavenly Angels"

Is this true?  Girls dancing at the resort lodge?  I don't remember that.

And the best pickup line is, of course, "Hi, my name is Abominable and I'll be your instructor today."


----------



## The Sneak (Feb 27, 2013)

stuck on a stopped lift with an attractive member of the gender you prefer to do some sex with?

try asking "What f#cks like a tiger and winks?"
they will invariably say "I don't know"

At this point you just smile and wink.

Bonus points if this happens on a lift other than a double, with others around for greater awkwardness.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 27, 2013)

Do you like white lines?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 27, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Do you like white lines?



I hope you're ready to put out if you go around using pick up lines like that!


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 27, 2013)

Great place for women to meet men.  My wife used to tell her single girlfriends to take up skiing as the ratio is like 10:1.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Nick (Feb 27, 2013)

Mountain sausage fest.


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 27, 2013)

4aprice said:


> Great place for women to meet men.  My wife used to tell her single girlfriends to take up skiing as the ratio is like 10:1.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Exactly! Where are all the Women?   Woman, go were the men are.


----------



## hippiechick (Feb 27, 2013)

4aprice said:


> Great place for women to meet men.  My wife used to tell her single girlfriends to take up skiing as the ratio is like 10:1.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Ratio is about right, but otherwise I respectfully disagree. See my previous post. I'm not in that latter category, with matching gear and cute little hairdo. 

Also depends on your standards too. Seems like the closer I get to the canker sore at the bottom of my state, the higher the douche factor gets. 

IMHO.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 27, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> Ratio is about right, but otherwise I respectfully disagree. See my previous post. *I'm not in that latter category, with matching gear and cute little hairdo.
> *
> Also depends on your standards too. Seems like the closer I get to the canker sore at the bottom of my state, the higher the douche factor gets.
> 
> IMHO.



Believe me my wife is not in that group either though she was the ultimate hairband girl back in the 80's.  She can ski.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## hippiechick (Feb 27, 2013)

My point was that in most cases, unless you're already aquainted with someone, initial interest is based on looks. Kinda hard to tell when all you have to look at is what brand of clothing/skis someone is running because you can't see them or their face. 

It's actually not bad for a woman to scope out, as some dudes tend to be a little more rugged and only have on goggles, but if it's cold as shit out/snowing/otherwise lousy, I've got my balaklava on. And since my primary focus is skiing, not picking up guys, function wins over fashion. So you can't see me. my avy is a rare time I actually had my shit all peeled off and open, because it was 30 degrees, and I had been ass-teakettling my way through a few feet of fresh powder (In Jackson) for a long time, and I was sweating up a storm.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 27, 2013)

Nick said:


> Mountain sausage fest.



Yes; another reason for my prior post.  Ski resorts are generally just a terrible place to meet women. 

 Unfortunately, life doesn't really resemble a 1980s ski movie.




hippiechick said:


> Though* "I have a job" might actually work*...





Talisman said:


> *Thanks for validating the line that might work!*



That low-bar speaks pretty poorly for the quality of available males I'd say.


----------



## dmc (Feb 27, 2013)

"hey Im Scotty - Yu want go gondola.  Maybbe eat cookie"


----------



## dmc (Feb 27, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> Also depends on your standards too. Seems like the closer I get to the canker sore at the bottom of my state, the higher the douche factor gets.



now now... we aren't all that bad south of Albany...  There's some super cool people in NYC...


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Feb 27, 2013)

dmc said:


> "hey Im Scotty - Yu want go gondola.  Maybbe eat cookie"


hahahahaha


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 27, 2013)

dmc said:


> now now... we aren't all that bad south of Albany...  There's some super cool people in NYC...



+1


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 27, 2013)

dmc said:


> "hey Im Scotty - Yu want go gondola.  Maybbe eat cookie"



That is a great one.


----------



## dmc (Feb 27, 2013)

Scotty said:


> +1


+420


----------



## dmc (Feb 27, 2013)

Scotty said:


> That is a great one.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 27, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> I hope you're ready to put out if you go around using pick up lines like that!



Sure more white line's the better.


----------



## hippiechick (Feb 27, 2013)

dmc said:


> now now... we aren't all that bad south of Albany...  There's some super cool people in NYC...



Hey man, I mean no offense to the downstate boys, just speaking from what I've seen so far. Hence the "IMHO". Plus, I'm a country/anti-crowd girl at heart.


----------



## dmc (Feb 27, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> Hey man, I mean no offense to the downstate boys, just speaking from what I've seen so far. Hence the "IMHO". Plus, I'm a country/anti-crowd girl at heart.



I know... kidding.. 


But yeah... it takes some getting used to..  
After I moved away from NYC to the Catskills - I could feel the stress the closer I got when I drove down..

Now I'm more relaxed... Take the train down from Hudson....  chill....
NYC is great - I have a ton of great friends there so I don't really associate with the bad crowd...haha..  

Some folks in my town consider Albany the "big city"...   I call it Smallbany since we used to go see Grateful Dead shows at the "Nick" back in the day..  

Welcome to the area!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 27, 2013)

Hmmmm.....let me think


Want to ride my stache?


......powder stash that is.  :lol:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 27, 2013)

dmc said:


> Some folks in my town consider Albany the "big city".



That's embarrassing.   I can one-up it though; when I lived in Vermont there were folks who considered Burlington a "big city".  Not kidding.


----------



## Cheese (Feb 27, 2013)

It would help if skiing wasn't better than sex...

I mean the lower brain is thinking, "Nasty fall there sweetheart, are you okay?" but the upper brain is thinking, "Look at that fresh line!  I'm sure they're okay or somebody else will come along soon.  Ima go hit dat $hit!"


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 27, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> That's embarrassing.   I can one-up it though; when I lived in Vermont there were folks who considered Burlington a "big city".  Not kidding.



Um, growing up in Maine we thought it was a big deal to drive up to Bangor to go to the "mall". Portland was down right scary! lol


----------



## hippiechick (Feb 27, 2013)

Ok fellas, I want to ask you all something that kinda relates to a conversation that's going on amongst the lasses here at work, and it ties into how I see the whole 'pick up a guy' at a ski resort, and some other comments on here. 

If you are a single guy, and someone who is a passionate skier, what kind of girl would catch your interest (seriousl interest, not just 'hey, she's hot, I need to get laid...)
1. Damsel in distress (Cheese) or cute ski girl with cute braids
2. Someone who doesn't really give a shit about a guy checking her out, because she's looking to bomb down the mountain

I ask, because the current topic involves a much-debated dilemma that I often have, which is the fact that if you ask a guy what good qualities in a potential mate are, most likely independent/self-sufficient will be one of the first ones, and yet in reality (what I've found to be the case, because I'm very ind/self-suff) is that guys end up being intimidated by a chick who can actually take care of themselves. In the skiing case, someone who's just as serious about the sport as you are....(not necessarily as good, but you get my point)


----------



## Cheese (Feb 27, 2013)

We're just animals in fancy clothes.  Obviously the damsel in distress is an easy target but the fast chicks are the ones we hunt.



hippiechick said:


> if you ask a guy what good qualities  in a potential mate are


----------



## darent (Feb 27, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Sure more white line's the better.



scotty what happens when you use that line on a lady Hoover? OOPS that OZ is gone in one snort, your broke and dumped!!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 27, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Um, growing up in Maine we thought it was a big deal to drive up to Bangor to go to the "mall".* Portland was down right scary!* lol



It's all perspective I guess.  To me, Portland seems like your average New Jersey suburb with a really cool seaport.



hippiechick said:


> If you are a single guy, and someone who is a passionate skier, what kind of girl would catch your interest



Good looking and can ski > good looking and cant ski > cute and can ski > cute and cant ski


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 27, 2013)

Cheese said:


> We're just animals in fancy clothes.  Obviously the damsel in distress is an easy target but the fast chicks are the ones we hunt.



This, sort of. Ideally the cute chick who can kick our ass around the mtn ... and we'll happily follow you everywhere you go. But generally somewhere in the middle is great. You can carry your own skis, don't need help with your boots and goggles, etc ... I already have two kids. And if you don't ski that great, that's fine but don't get mad if I want to go rip the trees, bumps, and pow in the morning. I'll be happy to join you on the blues in the afternoon ...


----------



## darent (Feb 27, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> Ok fellas, I want to ask you all something that kinda relates to a conversation that's going on amongst the lasses here at work, and it ties into how I see the whole 'pick up a guy' at a ski resort, and some other comments on here.
> 
> If you are a single guy, and someone who is a passionate skier, what kind of girl would catch your interest (seriousl interest, not just 'hey, she's hot, I need to get laid...)
> 1. Damsel in distress (Cheese) or cute ski girl with cute braids
> ...



#2 would please me,men check out women and women check out men, get over it and ski, wouldn,t bother me if she skied better than me, I might learn something!!


----------



## twinplanx (Feb 27, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> Ok fellas, I want to ask you all something that kinda relates to a conversation that's going on amongst the lasses here at work, and it ties into how I see the whole 'pick up a guy' at a ski resort, and some other comments on here.
> 
> If you are a single guy, and someone who is a passionate skier, what kind of girl would catch your interest (serious interest, not just 'hey, she's hot, I need to get laid...)
> 1. Damsel in distress (Cheese) or cute ski girl with cute braids
> 2. Someone who doesn't really give a shit about a guy checking her out, because she's looking to bomb down the mountain               )



Isn't there some gray area in between these 2 situations? Like a damsel at the bar who doesn't care if I'm buying her a drink cause she just wants to get bombed? Lol I'm only half kidding though. The damsel in the distress with the look at me ski pants/jacket on does not really appeal to me but it's hard to catch up to chicks bombing down the hill and strike up a conversation...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 27, 2013)

^ Sounds like twinplanx looks for the trampstamp-tell, combined with putting down shots like the Mayans were correct.


----------



## Cheese (Feb 27, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> If you are a single guy, and someone who is a passionate skier, what kind of girl would catch your interest (seriousl interest, not just 'hey, she's hot, I need to get laid...)
> 1. Damsel in distress (Cheese) or cute ski girl with cute braids
> 2. Someone who doesn't really give a shit about a guy checking her out, because she's looking to bomb down the mountain



Honestly the trick isn't to catch our interest, it's to keep it.  Keeping it is often offering variety instead of the same thing day in and day out.  So, rip down that mountain and we'll chase you until we catch you.  Once we've caught you, you better do something different to keep our interest.  Playing the damsel with braids in the bedroom would be a step in the right direction.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 27, 2013)

Cheese said:


> View attachment 7933



Dang, that's kinda dirty ...


----------



## twinplanx (Feb 27, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> ^ Sounds like twinplanx looks for the trampstamp-tell, combined with putting down shots like the Mayans were correct.


hmmm my Scotty translater is having trouble with this one...


----------



## Nick (Feb 27, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> . I'll be happy to join you on the blues in the afternoon ...



Except on a powder day


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 27, 2013)

darent said:


> scotty what happens when you use that line on a lady Hoover? OOPS that OZ is gone in one snort, your broke and dumped!!



I am just messing around. The only thing I like these days I might have mentioned several times to much over the weekend.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 27, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> hmmm *my Scotty translater is having trouble with this *one...



Maybe a pictorial will help?


----------



## twinplanx (Feb 27, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Maybe a pictorial will help?


I'd buy that for a dollar ;-)


----------



## hippiechick (Feb 27, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Good looking and can ski > good looking and cant ski > cute and can ski > cute and cant ski



I like that. I'm good with that. 
And FWIW, I would never deny someone (friend or BF) the opportunity to shred, if he's got more skillz than me. That would be just wrong.

And Cheese, I like how you think. That goes both ways too. Though I've yet to meet a dude who has better braids than me... :-O


----------



## Cheese (Feb 27, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> And Cheese, I like how you think. That goes both ways too. Though I've yet to meet a dude who has better braids than me... :-O



Braids are not going to happen so I better learn to ski good.


----------



## jack97 (Feb 27, 2013)

hmm... this thread sound like a college bar. I have more fun watching the pics in this place, its better than porn.


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 27, 2013)

dmc said:


> now now... we aren't all that bad south of Albany...  There's some super cool people in NYC...



There aren't many cool people in Albany..


----------



## andyzee (Feb 27, 2013)

Need a lift?


----------



## mister moose (Feb 27, 2013)

Cheese said:


> Honestly the trick isn't to catch our interest, it's to keep it.



That could be a best seller book title.

Hippiechick - Why can't you be cute and bomb the mountain?  We don't need a bogner outfit, but tight pants, pony tail and goggles up in the liftline go a long way.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi I am from NYC area in CO. wow that works.


----------



## ceo (Mar 2, 2013)

Hmmm, I've got two of those. Clearly I need some tighter pants.


----------

